# What's on your bucket list for revolvers?



## 2a (Feb 28, 2015)

Ok- I'll start

- a S&W .44 mag model 29 'Dirty Harry gun'
- a black powder single action replica (model TBD)
- a .454 casul caliber revolver of some sort... Just because 

One of above more acheiveable than others...


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

S&W 686, 65, 19, 15
Ruger SP101
A nice SA six shooter and rig, just for fun.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Colt .357 model
Colt Pocket Positive in .32 NP, 2-1/2" barrel, blued
S&W Model 14, single action, 6-inch barrel


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Uberti Hombre SAA .45LC. Everyone should own at least one true cowboy gun, right?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah, I always wanted something like this: Army Conversion, Navy Conversion, and Open Top | Uberti


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't hunt a lot anymore, and not that I really need it. But the new S&W 460 XVR Bone collector would be a very nice edition. These are numbered pieces and I imagine are going fast.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

4" Chiappa Rhino and Taurus Raging Judge in 3".

Don't be hating on my Taurus either... it's something I really want as a piece in my collection because it's cool... massive & cool.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> 4" Chiappa Rhino and Taurus Raging Judge in 3".
> 
> Don't be hating on my Taurus either... it's something I really want as a piece in my collection because it's cool... massive & cool.


I actually think as revolvers go, Taurus isn't bad. From what I've read, they've always done pretty well in that arena. Their semi-autos, on the other hand, is spotty at best, and their customer service is reputed to be terrible.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Agreed, it would be my only Taurus. It's ridiculous in size, lol. I'm a sucker for unique firearms.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*Just a simple K-frame .22 revolver,,,*

Just a simple K-frame .22 revolver,,,
The one they numbered the Model 45.

About six years ago,,,
When Model 18's were going for $350.00,,,
I turned down the chance to buy a clean Model 45 for $900.00.

I've been kicking my own arse daily for that mistake,,,
I had the money and it wasn't needed for anything important.

I just cringed at spending close to a grand for a .22 revolver,,,
The cheapest one I've seen in recent years went for $2,100.00 last December.

Aarond

.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> 4" Chiappa Rhino and Taurus Raging Judge in 3".
> 
> Don't be hating on my Taurus either... it's something I really want as a piece in my collection because it's cool... massive & cool.


I have a 5" Rhino .357. It's an interesting gun to shoot _and_ to look at. I think it ought to have more steel in it though, because I'd like more weight.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Almost picked one up at my LGS last year... but had already exceeded my firearms budget, like usual, lol.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> Almost picked one up at my LGS last year... but had already exceeded my firearms budget, like usual, lol.


You sound like me!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

My wife is very tolerant of my firearms expenses, especially my rifles which are pricey, but there is a line I try not to cross.... to keep the peace so to speak, lol.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Ruger Redhawk with a 6" barrel.
GW


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

S&W 586L 7 Shot 357 3" Ported :smt033


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Webley Fosbery!!!! 
Theres 4 up for auction today at James D Julia's. First 3 have min. opening bids of..
5-8k! Expected to gavel out at any where from 18-50k!!! 
The 4th is an Argentine relic minus a hammer and some springs est. selling price....4-6k!
Coulda bought one 35 yrs ago, nickled, in 455ca, but didn't cuz the grips were broken and they had no ammo!
Probably not gonna be in this life! Alas!


----------



## 2a (Feb 28, 2015)

2a said:


> Ok- I'll start
> 
> - a S&W .44 mag model 29 'Dirty Harry gun'
> - a black powder single action replica (model TBD)
> ...


Just got an email from GOG (gallery of guns) that the Dirty Harry gun was back in stock... Went to look and boom... It's gone. Just as well... $1,100 is a boatload of money


----------



## jeager106 (Sep 27, 2014)

Colt Python
Smith M-27
Smith M-18 (or 17)


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

Gary Reeder custom .44 Special, built on one of mine.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

S&W .44mag not sure the model but the one designed for trails and hiking.


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

A Colt Detective Special.


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Ruger 327 Fed Won The 586L Will Have To Wait ! :smt1099


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Taurus Mdl 416SS8 in 41 Remington® Magnum...*


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

1. A Grover Number 5 revolver in .44 Special. 

2. Webley .455 service revolver.

3. Webley-Fosbury in .455 caliber.

4. Anything with documentation to prove it was owned by Wyatt Earp, George S. Patton or other similar worthy.


----------



## ksblazer (Sep 18, 2010)

Ruger Blackhawk on top of the to get next list

One of these years I hope to own a Colt Pyton


----------



## ZenShot (Oct 16, 2015)

Put my name on the Colt Python list too.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

One more for the Taurus Judge.
I have a couple of other Taurus revolvers, including the Raging Bull in 454 casull (that one is a beast, but fun as hell!!), and they have been flawless.


----------



## 1911crazy (Jul 16, 2015)

Ruger Redhawk 357mg 5 1/2" barrel
Ruger Redhawk 41mg 5 1/2" barrel
S&w m29-10 44mag 6 1/2" barrel & 8 3/8" barrel
S&w m57 41mag 4" Barrel and 8 3/8" barrel
S&w m27 357mg 4" barrel & 8 3/8" barrel
S&w m28 357 mg 4" barrel
Colt Python 357mg 6" barrel.
Ruger security six 357 6" barrel in stainless.

I can dream can't I?

I regret selling my Python. It's the only one I traded off and didn't get back yet.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Python? Nope. Because they've just become stupid expense and I won't play. 
GP100 - got one, very under valued gun after having shim & polish job. Very comfortable w/Hogue.
S&W 27/29 - had one. Safe queen. gone. 
S&W 19 - had one, gifted away, but I'll get it back. I do miss it. 
Ruger Security Six. - I have two. Nice but nothing to lust over.
Ruger OM 357 - have one, nice old girl to shoot
Ruger Single Six - have one, fun.

So there's nothing I lust after except perhaps to get the Model 19-2 back.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Ruger Single Seven .327 Fed Mag

OR

GP 100 in same.

{I saw one picture of an 8 shot}


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*Someday I'll win the luck-lottery,,,*

Someday I'll win the luck-lottery,,,
And find a S&W Model 45 at a garage sale.

It's the .22 LR version of the venerable Model 10,,,
The cheapest one I saw in 2015 was "well used,,,
The asking price at GunBroker was $1,100.00.

It sold as a buy it now within two days.

Nowadays, nice ones are going for $1,500.00 and more.

Back in 2007 I had a chance to buy an 85% one for $850.00,,,
I kick my own arse every time I remember passing on it.

Aarond

.


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

Colt Python, 4" barrel
Colt Detective Special


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Well. while we are all dreaming, I'd like a semi-auto revolver. Yes somebody made one.
I got a S&W Governor that IMHO is better than the Taurus Judge. So I can wait.


----------



## 1911crazy (Jul 16, 2015)

I had a '75 colt Python w/6" barrel in 357 mag. I found out I could make pin point shots on the small rocks on the 100yd berm. Using my Speer 140gr jhp reloads. I regret selling it.


----------

